# Rex B. Hamilton reports on the 2011 Midwest Haunters Convention



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I need to make it down one year.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Fun in C0lumbus!*

*Hallow and completely agree!! 

MysterE and I headed up to Columbus for a "one-night stand" at the MWHC this year - only able to stay over Friday night. Having read that the Hyatt hotel was sold out -- we were pleasantly surprised to get a King room at the last minute - and at the $99. convention rate! The Hyatt is beautiful! The bar was decorated with a few hanging props to set the mood. Nice touch.

We got there just in time to enjoy welcome eats, a bar beverage or two  and the chance to hear Phillip Morris of Morris Costumes share his stories of the good ole days of haunting and the movie industry making the Bigfoot movie. His company had provided the first Bigfoot costume back in the 50's. 

Throughout the hotel, the costumed guests were easy to spot! So much cool head/face make-up. It was a hoot! Plus, the MWHCon was sharing hall space on one side of the building with the Master gamers league! Those kids never knew what hit 'em when they saw any Haunt Con attendees! We slipped in to experience the game world in all its glory and WOW! We saw sooo much intensity in the age 15-25 crowd - and all for gaming. Fascinating. 

Then - a humorous moment when we hopped into the elevator with a clergyman and a wedding party. The priest had his collar on and we all complimented him on his costume. Ooops!! LOL I felt for the wedding group - having their special day on the same one when zombies and ghouls would be roaming throughout the hotel lobby... LOL LOL

The Terrorfest Haunt Tour Friday night was spectacular! Free buses and free Terrorfest tour! We were sufficiently impressed to use our $$ to purchase the dinner buffet, drinks, and a T-shirt. We also promised ourselves to come back to the Terrorfest haunt closer to Halloween, since this insiders' tour only whet our appetite to see it in full-function when the set up is fully staffed with more actors and other effects. Just a perfect marketing strategy I would say. SO fun!! 

The free eats were generous and truly got us primed to spend our limited funds on props and fun stuff the next day when the exhibitor hall opened. 

We bought/ordered/made a dream list for many items. We purchased music CD's and drooled over prop-making tools (carving and foam hot-wire implements.) 
There was a good assortment of electronics and very cool 3-D painting effects. 

We wished we had been able to stay Saturday night... but since this was our very FIRST haunt convention - we are more committed than ever to take in as many as possible in the next year and again in 2012.

I have a few suggestions for the food in that we could have used some more green/fruit veggie fare mixed in with the carnivorous spread. It was generous to be sure - but I wished I could have cured my guilt-ridden brain by eating at least one healthy thing that night. Oh - did the fruity martini count?! LOL

Finally -- I would have LOVED to see some Halloween Forum table or display! I wished I had been wearing an HF t-shirt and been able to find a place where Halloween Radio was playing. IN fact - they could have played Halloween Radio music all night overhead in the big ballroom and in between the KOKee fun. That would really have enhanced the mood. 

therefore -- I am hereby volunteering to be the HF rep who "mans and monsters" the table/booth for Halloween Forum at next year's MWHC! 

BOO!

PS - one very popular new prop idea was titled "the Last RIde." Your "guest" climbs inside a real coffin which is set upon a pneumatic base. He/she closes the cover and then inside - the victim enjoys a virtual bumpy ride to the cemetery! Compete with music, sound effects and smells - we assume. There was a camera inside the coffin and a monitor on the outside so you could see the victim's reaction. I would NOT get in there -- even if you paid me a million dollars!! EEEEEEK!
*
.


----------

